# Anyone looking for helpful apps?



## vera cadet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello people, giving dis another shoot... Lol
Alright. So I wanted to share some great apps most of you might already knw them but for those who are starting up. Hope they help.

1.) Google maps= helps you find suppliers in the area. Especially if you havent worked it before. Also it gives you the name of the manager, store hours, and other related stores in the area. You also see a pic of what you are about to walk in too. 

2.) Expensify= helps you keep track of your time, and distance. Remember mileage is tax deductible! (Always keep your receipts! I found taking pics is a great way to keep dat data handy) 

3.) dropbox= is a nother way to keep your documents saved. Especially if you are one of those you break or lose your phone. 

4.)Skitch= is a great app. I find it very helpful, you take a pic, and you are able to txt/draw on it. Help wen you want to show something that your not sure about, point out s certain area or document a overspray that was there, before you got there. to either your worker, or team leader. When he or she is not able to get to the site asap.

5.)tango. and Google hangouts= its a video chat, helps almost the same way as Skitch. But on video. If you want to show rather than explain.

6.) invoice2go= is a very helpful app too. Especially for those who cant always make it back to the office on time. You can even personalize it to your company logo. 

7.) Gosms= its another txt app, I find it helpful because it helps you set txt messages to a client, employee, customer. To confirm an appointment. You can set it just like an alarm. Remember its always important to get that confirmation. 

Hope they are helpful to you all! 
Have a few more but this forum is gettin a lil tooo long.


----------



## vera cadet (Nov 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention these are all FREE apps.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Not really no


----------

